# Full Metal Jacket Arrow Shafts, ViBrake & Tracer Nocks By: Easton Archery



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Had heard a lot about Easton Full Metal Jacket (FMJ) arrow shafts but never had shot them. Well and opportunity came and I had the opportunity to shoot the FMJ’s. After retuning my bow to these, I began to shoot and noticed immediately more penetration into my target than compared to my carbon arrows. This is caused by the N-Fused carbon core being wrapped in an aluminum casing called the jacket which makes for both a heavier weighted and spined shaft causing deeper bone crushing penetration. The aluminum jacket also makes for pulling these out of foam targets a breeze. I hate working hard pulling arrows out of targets and the FMJ’s make it almost like pulling out of butter. Also, I notice some targets will over time cause a residue build up on arrow shafts but not after several months of shooting with the FMJ’s.
The FMJ’s have a guaranteed straightness of: ±.002" and come in 500, 400, 340 and 300 sizes. The +/- .002” makes for an even better hunting arrow due to its straightness. I was sent the Camo Pattern FMJ’s and would not suggest these for hunting unless you put a lumenok or re fletch with bright colored vanes. Also, accompanying these arrows is X-Nocks designed for these arrows.

Another thing I added to these was the Beman ViBrake S Nocks and began shooting with these to see if I could tell a difference. I immediately noticed tighter groups with these both with the FMJ’s and Speed shafts. Designed by Limbsaver the NAVCOM IV allows the ViBrake dampening nocks to stabilize the arrow quicker while in flight and the NAVCOM IV reduces any vibration. Therefore, less vibration provides more accuracy and quieter shots. If you can I would add these to your arrow shafts they are definitely a great addition. They will fit most standard diameter arrows made by most of the leaders in arrow manufacturing. I would suggest checking with your pro shop or big box store prior to purchasing. 



Last but not least are the Lighted X Nocks by Easton as well. With the prices of arrow shafts these days and no relief in sight it pays to add these to your hunting arrows. Featuring a 10 second steady on and automatically enters flash mode. Giving you the opportunity to find and retrieve your arrow that has been shot during that early morning and even in the evening hours without losing them. By providing up to 90 hours of battery life and automatically activated by passing by the magnet mounted on your arrow shelf which activates the switch built into the nock. Also, you have the permanent on/off capability which makes for saving battery’s and cash. The tracer Nocks are a great investment and for more information and on other great Easton Archery products visit them at www.EastonArchery.com 


Review Written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

